# 2017 AKC Southern Heritage, Albany Ga.



## Trey Miller (Dec 9, 2016)

If you're planning on coming to the Southern Heritage in January and have guided before and would like to guide again or if you would like to guide please contact me at (706)-577-4124 or Taylor Roland at (229) 310-1213.


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 10, 2016)

Is there a way to find out who the vendors will be?


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 15, 2016)

Beagler282 said:


> Is there a way to find out who the vendors will be?



I know Coosa Valley Hunting Supply will be there and others. Everything and anything you need that has to do with a dog will be there. We're getting more vendors every year


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2016)

Ya`ll are turning out a good event. I`ll be stopping in to visit.


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 15, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll are turning out a good event. I`ll be stopping in to visit.



Thank you sir, we're doing our best and we'll be glad to have you.


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 11, 2017)

Again if anyone would like to guide please contact me at 706-577-4124. Guides will be paid and everyone who could guide would be appreciated. If I don't answer please leave a message or send me a text and I'll be getting in contact. 

Thank you, Trey Miller


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 23, 2017)

Is the hunt going to be cancelled?


----------

